# Northern Ireland Powerlifting



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

I want to start competing in Powerlifting but I don't want to get embarrased. what sort of weight would be a decent weight to lift?

deadlift?

squat?

bench press?

im 19, ill be 20 in july. 86KG


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Depends what federation mate.

At 90kg in the IPF you would do well with 260kg squat 150kg bench 240kg deadlift.

Dont know how long you will be in the 90s if your eating 8000cals per day LOL!


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

LMAO im not really, 6000 at most


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

willy222 said:


> LMAO im not really, 6000 at most


If your on gear then you want GPC fed, my records for Ireland at 90kg and 19 are 300kg squat 190kg bench and 333kg deadlift.


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

they're some lifts!

mine are at

Deadlift 220

squat 180

Bench 135

just to clarify, i ate 8000 cals on Christmas lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

willy222 said:


> they're some lifts!
> 
> mine are at
> 
> ...


You look more suited to bb then mate no offence do what your good at and you look jacked in that pic.


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

Con said:


> You look more suited to bb then mate no offence do what your good at and you look jacked in that pic.


none taken

i always get told that, i thought about entering a compition before but I didnt have the same modivation in the gym when I wasn't lifting heavy...... im not ruling it out


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

willy222 said:


> none taken
> 
> i always get told that, i thought about entering a compition before but I didnt have the same modivation in the gym when I wasn't lifting heavy...... im not ruling it out


LOL i hear you mate i am much better at pling than bb but i prefer bb so i do that now.......just have to do what you want.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

willy222 said:


> none taken
> 
> i always get told that, i thought about entering a compition before but I didnt have the same modivation in the gym when I wasn't lifting heavy...... im not ruling it out


Why not do both, you can lift heavy and still do bodybuilding.

No bar tart is going to say "oohhh thats a big total you have there paddy.."

lol its all about the gunz!

:tongue10:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

where abouts you from mate, during the summer they hold an open contest in toome, was at it last year and it was pretty good, would be a good idea if your looking to get started


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

Belfast, ill look into it. Cheers


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

the gpc northern ireland championships were held in ballymoney on saturday 15th march.If you look on the website www.powerliftinguk.com and in the contest section, you'll find all the scores from the show and all the totals. If powerlifting is the thing that gives you the most satisfaction then go for it mate! There are a few in our gym preparing at the minute for the gpc european championships in may, your welcome to come down and have a look. Kyle for instance lifts in the 100kg class and has done a 350kg squat, a 255kg bench and a 290kg deadllift.


----------

